# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Ξαφνικό πρόβλημα με οθόνη SAMSUNG SA 300 LED

## gstar

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Χθες το βράδυ παιδιά ο γιος μου είχε την οθόνη ανοιχτή και επειδή τα εξωτερικά ηχεία του έκαναν παράσιτα πήγε να ελέγξει το βύσμα του ρεύματος. Όταν επέστρεψε στην καρέκλα του η οθόνη ήταν σβηστή πλέον. Δεν έχει πλέον καθόλου ρεύμα. Το λαμπάκι on off δεν λειτουργεί πλέον.Σημειωτέον ότι είναι αφής το on -off.μετά από αυτό την άνοιξα, αλλά δεν είδα κάτι να έχει ( πυκνωτές φουσκωμένους  κ.τ.λ ) . Χρησιμοποίησα ένα δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά. Τι μπορεί να έπαθε βρε παιδιά . Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. Ευχαριστώ !

----------

